# First Buck and ELK!!!



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

All I can say is I'm so lucky because this is my first year bow hunting. I've always wanted to, but have had a jacked-up shoulder that prevented me. After surgury I still couldn't pull back a bow, so with a Doctor's note, I got me a horton crossbow. After spending miles and miles of hiking and seeing some amazing deer, I finally had my turn.
I woke up at 4:30am all packed up and ready to go. Got to my place at 5:15am, hiked in, and got to the hill that I hunt around 6:45. I started up the face but the snow was too loud and the mountain came alive. All of the the elk scattered and took off, which made me really pissed off, but I couldn't do anything about it. Anyways, as I finished climbing the hill, I suddenly heard something walking, so I ducked down and a doe came right up over the hill. I was disappointed at that, when not 30 seconds later a nice 3 point came right behind her at 45 yards. I put one right in the lungs and out the left cheek! Pictures to come as soon as I can get them on. Elk story up next, saved the best for last 




Dec. 6, I woke up around 4:30am again and went to the same place I got my deer. While I was hiking in it was still pitch black, and I could hear what sounded like bulls fighting near by. I started climbing my hill, made it up about 1/4 of the way, when I decided to wait for daylight so I could see. I sat there for about 20 min. and could hear something walking around. I could even hear it walking across the ice-y trail that I had walked up. After 10 min. I couldn't hear anything anymore, so I decided I was going to start up the hill again. As soon as I got up, I could hear something walking up the trail that I had come up earlier. I turned around and saw nothing but a head and horns. I got my crossbow up and let an arrow fly! He was about 45-50 yards away and I didnt even know if I had hit him or not when he took off. He went down the hill and half way up the other mountain side. I saw him fall over 200 yards from where I had shot him.  Just wanna say thanks to my big brother and his friend for hiking in 4 miles one way to help me get it out. I really appreciate it and am grateful to have been able to take down such an amazing animal. He was a 5X6 with 4 broken tines that should have been a 6X6.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on getting two good animals. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on such great success!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

way to go! 4 miles is a long way in to kill an elk. You definately earned that one.-----SS


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations. great animals


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go and welcome to the UWN.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just curious....But I thought you couldn't kill a buck after Dec. 1st.....?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a pretty cool setup, what kind of scope do you have on it? Congrats


----------



## xbow (Dec 8, 2012)

you cant i got my buck two days before the end of the hunt i was just slow at geting the story up. and thanks everyone im glad to be here been reading posts for a long time just never had much to say. hopefully any one still trying to feel there tag can do it in the next few days.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Deleted. My bad for not reading fully.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

R657-12-8 in conjunction with his doctors note he mentioned makes him good to go. Why you trying to ruin his moment?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just so you know....I only asked because I was curious if there was a late(r) season buck tag that I was unaware of and missing out on. I think they are fine animals and you should be proud!!!!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent regarding your crossbow as I am in the same boat.


----------

